# Leaving BMQ Early?



## guardianxsoul (15 Mar 2012)

Hi,

I'm currently in the early recruiting process for the Naval Reserve, hoping to attend BMQ this summer - which I believe ends Aug 29. The problem is that there is no spring serial, and earlier this year, I signed a contract for a part-time job which has mandatory training beginning on Aug 20. 

I had my heart set on both, but with this timing conflict, what are my options and how much leeway can I actually get? Can I...request to leave BMQ a week earlier? Miss my graduation? Fail my final PT test so I can leave earlier, then just attempt it later? Wait for next summer?

This is obviously something I'll eventually have to talk to my recruiter about, but I just wanted some advice and background information before I raise any red flags about my intentions...


----------



## MikeL (15 Mar 2012)

If you can't complete the entire course, inform your CoC that and they will load you on to a future serial that won't conflict with your work.  Or talk to your part time employer and see if they can let you show up on another day so you can complete your BMQ course.


----------



## jsn12700 (20 Mar 2012)

I'm from the GTA and been waiting for my local reserve unit's call. 
Anyone know if there are summer bmq for army reserves and the dates?


----------

